# Solution for VCT cracking @ control joint



## puzzledlog (Feb 8, 2005)

A retail store is having a problem with the VCT cracking along a control joint. (I think it is a sawcut control joint, possible it is a construction joint.). Retailer says it looks bad - fix it. Flooring contractor says pull up 2 rows of the tile and replace. Seems to me we will have the same problem again if we just replace the tile. 

Isn't there some type of transition strip that could be put over the crack? Obviously I'm not a flooring guy, but this must be a common problem. How do you normally handle??

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 14, 2005)

"Isn't there some type of transition strip that could be put over the crack?"

Yes 

Obviously I'm not a flooring guy, but this must be a common problem. How do you normally handle??"

Take up 1 or 2 rows patch and replace.

But you could try to sell from the link below.

http://www.nystrom.com/2.aspx


----------



## seamerdeamer (May 15, 2007)

Expansion joints or control joints is always a problem even if you patch, eventually there will be some movement and will transfer through or even crack the vct. Zero Punch link is the best solution, even though it doesnt look as nice still looks better then having cracked vct


----------

